# CPT Code for anesthesia for a cholecystectomy



## vduque (Nov 26, 2012)

no indication of approach is mentioned

is it

00790

00797

00840

00842


----------



## ceesh2009 (Nov 26, 2012)

*ASA code for 47562*

You should check the op notes - usually the crosswalk code is 00790.  determining the CPT is your first action


----------



## twizzle (Nov 26, 2012)

vduque said:


> no indication of approach is mentioned
> 
> is it
> 
> ...



The gallbladder is in the upper right quadrant of the abdomen so it has to be 00790. All approaches, whether open or laparoscopic, crosswalk to this code. Why would you use an anesthesia code (00797) which is solely for gastric restrictive procedures for morbid obesity, or 00842 which is for amniocentesis?
Sometimes it can be difficult to decide between upper and lower abdomen (00790 or 00840) particularly for colon surgery as some parts of the colon are upper and some lower.
Good luck


----------

